# Fountain Pen Stuff On Sale - 20% Off End Today 2/17/20



## TonyL (Feb 17, 2020)

Fountain Pen Revolution
					

Shipping Delay Notice:  Orders placed between Dec 20th at 4pm and Dec 27th will resume shipping on Dec 28th.  Thanks for your patience with us as the FPR family enjoys some time away over Christmas.




					fprevolutionusa.com


----------



## budnder (Feb 17, 2020)

Thanks for posting these occasional deals you come across, Tony. Have you by chance used their nib units? I kinda like the looks of the #6 flex at $9.60, but I don't recognize it as a Bock, Jowo, or Schmidt unit.


----------



## ScottZaiss (Feb 17, 2020)

I have used quite a few of their nibs and find just as good as the Jowo nibs I have used but at a much cheaper price. I have never tried a Bock so can’t compare there.


Sent from my iPad using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## magpens (Feb 17, 2020)

@TonyL

"Thanks for posting these occasional deals you come across, Tony. "

I second this appreciation from Roy .... THANK YOU, Tony !!


----------



## TonyL (Feb 17, 2020)

magpens said:


> @TonyL
> 
> "Thanks for posting these occasional deals you come across, Tony. "
> 
> I second this appreciation from Roy .... THANK YOU, Tony !!


You are welcome. I have "matured" to resists many of the sales. I love a bargain. Now, I can vicariously spend everyone else's money.


----------



## TonyL (Feb 17, 2020)

budnder said:


> Thanks for posting these occasional deals you come across, Tony. Have you by chance used their nib units? I kinda like the looks of the #6 flex at $9.60, but I don't recognize it as a Bock, Jowo, or Schmidt unit.


No I have not. I am still confused as to how to pick the right nib.


----------



## magpens (Feb 17, 2020)

TonyL said:


> You are welcome. I have "matured" to resists many of the sales. I love a bargain. Now, I can vicariously spend everyone else's money.



Hmmm .... "vicariously" .... that's a very big word .... I wonder if it has anything to do with the way a "vicar" chews gum or something like that.


----------

